# Doeling born with weak kid syndrome



## Sceetus (Aug 16, 2015)

I am new to The Goat Spot so this is my first post. I had a doe kid on August fourth, beautiful twins, a buck and a doe. The buckling is very strong and doing great. The doeling however was never able to get up and wouldn't nurse when we tried to help. I started milking the doe and fed the kid with a bottle which she takes great. I brought her into the house, treated her with BoSe and B-complex, but she still has no balance and she's 12 days old today. She eats great, is growing as well as her brother and is very strong, she can get up and stand and sometimes walk for a good distance but she is still having trouble keeping her balance. Can anyone let me know if this is normal for WKS for this long, I have never had a kid with WKS?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would do more B Complex. You may also want to do cod liver oil.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Did you mean FKS? Floppy kid syndrome, is she dragging her rear legs?Another half dose of BoSe might help her too.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree..daily B complex...cod liver oil is great and also vit e gel cap to help the Bose work better....just snip the gel cap and squeeze in her mouth...keep working with her to walk..help build her muscles...stand her up and support her...if she falls..get her back up and do it again..several small sessions a day...you dont want her laying around too long...her muscles will waste away fast...be sure she is eating what she needs...too much can slow her rumen and progress and too little will make her too weak to keep up

weigh her and multiply that by 16 to get her weight in oz...then multiply that by 10-12 % to see how much she needs per day...divide into 3-4 feedings...
after each bottle stand her up and feel her tummy...you want a flat but firm tummy..not too poochy and not sunken in...adjust milk a little +/- according to her need..re weight weekly and adjust milk amount...Unless you want to keep her as a bottle baby when she is strong...I would also keep bringing her to mom and holding her to nurse a little at least one meal a day ( so skip on bottle)..just to keep her bonded and ready to latch on ...

best wishes


----------



## Sceetus (Aug 16, 2015)

nancy d said:


> Did you mean FKS? Floppy kid syndrome, is she dragging her rear legs?Another half dose of BoSe might help her too.


Not FKS, because she was born this way, not dragging her rear legs.


----------



## Sceetus (Aug 16, 2015)

She can stand great, even on our all wood floors and she can walk, but still has a lot of problems balancing. I'm doing the B-complex daily but I didn't know about the vit. e, I will start that. I work with her constantly and she is getting a little better each day, but I thought by now, she would be completely better. I will continue working with her, I am not going to give up!!! Thanks everyone for your advise.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

some just take longer...sounds like she is in good hands!!


----------



## Sceetus (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks, Happybleats!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## Sceetus (Aug 16, 2015)

Okay, doe is almost 4 weeks old and no change, still strong, can get up on her own, can walk a little but has no balance, falls down after just a few steps. I am at the end of my ropes and the vet has no clue. We have also noticed that her twin that has been great, also falls a lot and when he stands still, he constantly weaves back and forth.

I was wondering, I bought the mom in June, already bred. I contacted the people I purchased her from and they claim she has never had problems before but they said they dewormed her with valbazen in April, not knowing she was pregnant.....idiots!! Could this be the problem, I have no idea what to do and will not give up on her!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh dear... I wonder if the Valbazen could have caused this. I hope that's not the case! 

So you have already had her to the vet and they could find nothing?

I would certainly make sure the buckling is wethered at an appropriate age. Sounds like they may need some special care and housing for life. Animals with balance issues are very prone to eye injuries from their falls, among other issues.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh boy, that could be the problem. You may need to look into herbal supplements to possibly help brain function.


----------



## Sceetus (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks everyone. Yes, I took her to the vet and he did a whole blood, urine and fecal workup and could find nothing. He is as confused as me. The buck will definitely be wethered and they will always have a home and be cared for. I just wish I knew for sure what is going on with them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Contact Kat at Fir Meadow. She is a master herbalist and might be able to help you.


----------



## Sceetus (Aug 16, 2015)

ksalvagno said:


> Contact Kat at Fir Meadow. She is a master herbalist and might be able to help you.


Thanks Ksalvagno, I will.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would start them both on banamine and daily fortified B complex...see if the banamine helps with the neurological issues... another issue is copper def. in mom can cause weak kids and leg problems...try giving them both Copper...1 gram for every 22#...


----------

